
The myth of the overnight success - napolux
http://cdixon.org/2012/03/16/the-myth-of-the-overnight-success/
======
qvikr
Brilliant. The press loves a typical "love at first sight" story, and over
time all we remember is the survivors. Psychologists call this the
survivorship bias
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)).
I think in tech startups someone ought to name this habit the "Techcrunch
Bias".

